
Is shoutfit no longer? - brett
http://www.shoutfit.com/
======
brett
It's back up now so the original title makes no sense. Shoutfit was returning
an apache error message for a few hours.

------
iamyoohoo
looks like a defunct YC'er.

As pg said in one of his essays - they probably "stopped returning his calls".

